# Indo-Bangla enclave exchange treaty



## Tech&ME (Sep 7, 2011)

PM is on a state visit to Bangladesh.

It is news everywhere that some areas of Assam and West Bengal will be gifted to Bangladesh.

Big areas like Dhubri in Assam will be gifted.

So, expect a change in the Map of Assam and India.



Source : Headlines Today News Channel. And :  NDTV 

My views :

1. Bangladesh will benefit from this deal.

2. Indian Railway will get affected I think. ( Don't know exactly )

3. But it is a good step if we consider the casualties due to this bangladeshis.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 7, 2011)

Gifted? What if the residents don't want that.

Waste of money and time.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 7, 2011)

what gifted? just give away land? what about the peoples of those regions?


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 7, 2011)

^^
1. People will automatically become the citizens of that country. (Some procedure is followed I think in such deals )

2. And yes, it is gifted because bangladeshis have already encroached some areas of West Bengal and Assam. This will re-solve a very old problem of illegal immigrates of Bangladesh to India.

3. India will also get some land in return ( but that is smaller then the one India is giving )


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2011)

This will not re-solve a very old problem of illegal immigrates of Bangladesh to India.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 7, 2011)

D@mn! Why like this? Many people in my city are from those areas! They will become Bangladeshis?


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2011)

Was there any referendum for this ?

It looks like more of a water deal.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 7, 2011)

Surely a joke to wind us up?
All right seems genuine. But this title


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 7, 2011)

Can the PM gift me some land also ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 7, 2011)

PM has gone mad. Nothing else.


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 7, 2011)

ok i want to create a new country in Kolkata...will the Pm let me?
he should


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 7, 2011)

The main ***** reason this is happening is because the damn ***** stupid govt. don't do anything to stop the bangladeshies from sneaking into the country. And these ***** have even captured political power in the regions where those ***** live. They can't even speak Assamese *****. Today Assam, next india, i tell ya if this illegal influx problem ain't solved. 

Sorry about the bad language. I hope you understand...

*****. I hope you can buy back our land with your plethora of stashed black money.


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 7, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> *Today Assam, next india*, i tell ya if this illegal influx problem ain't solved.
> 
> Sorry about the bad language. I hope you understand...



@*JojoTheDragon* please change your statement above. Assam is a part of India. Don't consider Assam and India as separate nations.


----------



## asingh (Sep 7, 2011)

If we can bend in front of a nation like Bangladesh. God know what will happen if Pakistan and China start to arm-twist.


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 7, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> @*JojoTheDragon* please change your statement above. Assam is a part of India. Don't consider Assam and India as separate nations.



he aint considering them as two separate nations 
read closely


----------



## abhijangda (Sep 7, 2011)

before taking this step, Indian govt. should have people living in that areas!! Really a very bad step by Govt.


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 7, 2011)

sumonpathak said:


> he aint considering them as two separate nations
> read closely



Hmmmm.....

Today Assam, next India   ====== means what ?


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 7, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> Hmmmm.....
> 
> Today Assam, next India   ====== means what ?



means today Indian gov handovers Assam[or part of it]...next it will handover India if some big nations twist the governments arms.


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 7, 2011)

oh!!! ok ok i get it now, thanks,


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 7, 2011)

Heard of Oceans separating land but its PM doing the same...


----------



## KDroid (Sep 7, 2011)

Future News:

Pakistan wants Andhra Pradesh. PM Manmohan Singh says that this issue can be resolved through peaceful talks.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 7, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> Future News:
> 
> Pakistan wants Andhra Pradesh. PM Manmohan Singh says that this issue can be resolved through peaceful talks.



Nice joke. What about Kashmir?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 7, 2011)

Great thread title...


----------



## MatchBoxx (Sep 7, 2011)

green-mango-more government!!


----------



## eagle_y2j (Sep 7, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> ^^
> 1. People will automatically become the citizens of that country. (Some procedure is followed I think in such deals )



1. Nah ! not possible legally (citizen concerned himself should apply for this)
They will certainly rehabilitate them in such case of border dispute .

India in past had a similar treaty with Pakistan also !(Gujarat and Rajasthan border)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 7, 2011)

Change this title ffs.


----------



## Garbage (Sep 7, 2011)

Wait, am I missing something? I couldn't see any direct reference in the news of Assam being part of B'desh.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 7, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Change this title ffs.



Yes, it is very much confusing.


----------



## astroutkarsh (Sep 7, 2011)

Border Dispute resolution is long process & has some History behind it.

Indo-Bangladesh enclaves - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It will take a long time to come into existence. Its just a sign on agreement.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 7, 2011)

^^ Well, who cares? Power ftw!! India have teh power, specially against Bangladesh & using it.


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 7, 2011)

Garbage said:


> Wait, am I missing something? I couldn't see any direct reference in the news of Assam being part of B'desh.



Official Statement from PM Office is published on the GOI website : Read Here 

* 60 acres of the already "Adversely Possessed Lands" enclaves of Assam to be swapped with Bangladesh.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 7, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> Official Statement from PM Office is published on the GOI website : Read Here
> 
> * 60 acres of the already "Adversely Possessed Lands" enclaves of Assam to be swapped with Bangladesh.



Now this sounds more '*logical*'.


----------



## mitraark (Sep 12, 2011)

Maybe this has been done for the benefit of the people living in those areas. I have seen many "Indians" , the have their home in India  , but their land [ agricultural ] is falls  in Bangladesh territories [ This happened due to the divide in 1947 ] .. they have to travel regularly to and fro from one counrty to another , going through security checks twice daily. People living in Bangladesh have a hard time to shop for the basic amenities because the nearest "Haat Bazaar" falls in Indian region.

One hardly cares what nationality he is or going to be when he faces a hard time just to provide two square meals everyday for his family. If proper division relievs the people of much hassle in future and better usage of the Teesta river , it should definitely be done.


----------



## hyde (Sep 18, 2011)

Our PM giving away land? Why not also give away Arunachal Pradesh to China, why not give away Kashmir to Pakistan and WHY not give away India to British again. DAMN politicians.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Sep 18, 2011)

Why??

_Phele hi Desh ke itne tukde ho chke he_

_Kashmir ka Adhe se Jada Bhag China aur Pak ke paas he._
_Aur ab asam
_.




Really Sad


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2011)

I thought that this discussion is over. Looks like it's not.


----------



## Joker (Sep 30, 2011)

before starting such threads it is the duty of the op to present righteous facts otherwise a thread will have a string of misinformed kneejerk comements/posts like this thread does...

there are 'indian enclaves' in bangladesh and 'bangladeshi enclaves' in india along the border. this is a mutual deal to 'swap' those enclaves as these enclaves havent received development from either countries as both countries think they arent 'their' people.

thread title is poor..dont make it sound like part of some indian 'state' is being 'gifted' or 'ceded' when clearly it is NOT the case.

India, Bangladesh sign historic boundary agreement, Teesta treaty on hold

everyone should have read this link from the first post before commenting.


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 30, 2011)

Joker said:


> before starting such threads it is the duty of the op to present righteous facts otherwise a thread will have a string of misinformed kneejerk comements/posts like this thread does...
> 
> there are 'indian enclaves' in bangladesh and 'bangladeshi enclaves' in india along the border. this is a mutual deal to 'swap' those enclaves as these enclaves havent received development from either countries as both countries think they arent 'their' people.
> 
> thread title is poor..dont make it sound like part of some indian 'state' is being 'gifted' or 'ceded' when clearly it is NOT the case.



You talk about FACTS Huh ?

1. There is much more to do with this subject then "Only Exchange of ENCLAVES"

2. Too many Army / CRPF / Boarder Security Forces lost their LIFE in this boarder town due to illegal immigrates (Bangladeshis).

3. This ruthless OUTSIDERS Killed innocent Indian People.

4. There is problem of FOOD / WATER etc.. on the other side of this boarder.

5. If you really wants to see and understand the actually ground reality ( before you make your comment ) then please go and visit ASSAM.

6. I am not against this move and support it only because this will bring some sort of peace in this board towns.

7. BTW is over NOW, the enclaves has already been exchanged.


----------



## Joker (Sep 30, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> gibberish...


what u have posted now is gibberish as it doesnt rectify your fault of presenting the facts properly in the first place..

accept your mistake and just make sure you do that next time. peace.

oh yes..i talk about facts since I couldnt see them in the first post and hence the following posts.


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 30, 2011)

OK OK !!!! And I can see the FACTS with REAL EYES in front of me.

I have been to ASSAM several times and have seen it with my EYES.

FIRST SEE it with your *OWN EYES* before you call my comment "gibberish"


----------



## Joker (Sep 30, 2011)

gibberish again.

the only thing i have said you didnt post the right things in your first post and portrayed in a dumbass manner. 'gifted'?? read ur first post again.  thats the only thing i am bothered with.


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 30, 2011)

Joker said:


> gibberish again.
> 
> the only thing i have said you didnt post the right things in your first post and portrayed in a dumbass manner. 'gifted'?? read ur first post again.  thats the only thing i am bothered with.



Read this article from HINDU. BJP as a national party is using the word "GIFTED"

The Hindu : NATIONAL / NEW DELHI : BJP alleges land transfer to Bangladesh



> Mr. Ram Lal charged that the UPA Government has proved to be a failure in protecting the borders of the country. “India got freedom after thousands of sacrifices. Bangladesh became a free country only with the help of India. *The same Bangladesh has been gifted valuable land of Assam by a weak Government though it still continues to provide shelter to anti-Indian elements*,” he said.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 30, 2011)

Well the original thread title "Assam soon to be part of Bangladesh" gave the impression that India is gifting the entire state of Assam to Bangladesh when it was not even close to that. At first impression it seemed really a deliberate wind up attempt and could have attracted unwanted actions as well, but you got a benefit of doubt there in assumption that it was an honest mistake.

You should be careful with thread titles, since that's the first impression of a thread, having a thread title with misinformed and/or likely to be misunderstood information is dangerous and often leads to closure of threads and sometimes even more regretted outcomes. Just saying, don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 30, 2011)

There is a lot of controversy going on here about this issue. The health minister claims that not even a needles length of land is being given but we all know that around 150 acres is being given. But the Data on what exact parts are being given is not very specific. 
The chief minister says one thing but again the Health minister says another thing. The day this land is finally given I think there will be lots of controversy.


----------



## Joker (Sep 30, 2011)

tech&me

the more you post the more u are proving yourself as misinformed. fact number one.

an indian enclave is like an indian island in bangladeshi territory and a bangladeshi enclave is an bangladeshi island in indian territory. BJP morons dont seem to know this and same is the case with u too..

these enclaves have not seem any development because either countries have refused to touch them. so..the part of assam or west bengal which we are giving them is surrounded by bangladesh on every side..and the part of bangladesh which we are getting is surrounded by us on every side.

and there is no controversy in this case. this is something which will be of mutual benefit. its idiots like like tech&me causing controversy. and i fail to understand how is a land surrounded by another country valuable to you if u cant reach it???

Enclave and exclave - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

we arent gifting anyone anything. this is a give and take offer. if something is getting resolved..we see idiots popping up causing controversies.

edit:
please dont send me retarded PMs. my main gripe was with your first post which didnt portray facts rightly. it didnt portray any fact rather. your every other post is gibberish to me as it isnt somelthing i am concerned with. i am only talking about the first post of this thread which only made you come across as an idiot.


----------



## asingh (Oct 1, 2011)

*Guys please let us not use abusive language. And post in a civil manner. No personal pot shots.*


----------



## Tech&ME (Oct 1, 2011)

asingh said:


> *Guys please let us not use abusive language. And post in a civil manner. No personal pot shots.*



NOW you are a genius MODERATOR.

Why can't you BAN him ? OR is there some special rules for JOKER (that RETARDED guy, who is MAD , pagal, calling BJP Morons ???? and talking as if he is Tarun Gogoi ............. WTF ?????????? )

This forum is FULL of RETARDED people like JOKER.......... 

Now BAN me for calling him PAGAL ok....... do it. SOAB !!!!!!!


----------



## Piyush (Oct 1, 2011)

---clearly shows the lack of maturity :/ ---


----------



## Tech&ME (Oct 1, 2011)

YA @*Piyush*

LACK of maturity !! ( I am still a 2 yrs old kid you know   )

When someone will call you an IDIOT you will know the meaning of maturity.

And where did the FORUM RULES went ?? Disappeared for JOKER ?????? F.....K

( It hurts when you yourself is not at FAULT !! )

1. you don't go around and call people an IDIOT unless you yourself is an IDIOT  !!

2. IF I use similar words then its OKAY for mods like ICO and others mods to infract me and even BAN me out, but when it comes to members like JOKER it is absolutely FINE !!!!

3. What are we running in HERE ???????? Forum Rules only for ME ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 1, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> NOW you are a genius MODERATOR.
> 
> Why can't you BAN him ? OR is there some special rules for JOKER (that RETARDED guy, who is MAD , pagal, calling BJP Morons ???? and talking as if he is Tarun Gogoi ............. WTF ?????????? )
> 
> ...



First of all stop giving orders to the moderators. Moderators know much better than you how to handle the forum issues as they have far better behind the scenes view, and judgement skills, thank you very much. Sarcastically taunting a mod will do you no good.
An "idiot" word is certainly not a ban-worthy offence unless it amounts to harrassment, which is clearly not the case here, as this is simply a one off argument where the posters lost control. Appropriate action has been taken against Joker already anyway.
Thirdly no need to get emo over everything, get a grip please.

P.S.: And there's nothing wrong in calling BJP morons. They are morons indeed, so are Congress, CPM, BSP, SP, or any major political party for that matter.


----------



## Tech&ME (Oct 1, 2011)

^^

As I said earlier this FORUM is full of *RETARTED MODERATORS* and *MEMBERS*... f....k with your retarded forum you *IDIOT*. 

And GO TO *HELL*

N.B. : There is no harm in calling BJP morons, but this forum HAD some rules. ( which is indeed is only for ME )

Thanks, anyway............ why am I shouting at IDIOTS...............

*BAN* me you *FOOLS*


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 1, 2011)

*2.bp.blogspot.com/_KRE8A7CxOTQ/S9_QylCiZxI/AAAAAAAAAB4/9xsDySp4Hlc/s1600/03.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Oct 1, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> YA @*Piyush*
> 
> LACK of maturity !! ( I am still a 2 yrs old kid you know   )
> 
> ...



see....you just proved it yourself
how did you know I was pointing you
I may be pointing to Joker too
but you replied to it with flames

anyways dont make fun of yourself
the more you post without thinking for a minute the more you are getting gripped in quicksand


----------



## Garbage (Oct 1, 2011)

I wonder why people just can't "let it go".
But nevermind, I also learned it hard way... 

*imgs.xkcd.com/comics/duty_calls.png


----------



## Tech&ME (Oct 1, 2011)

For Liverpool_Fan 

Thank you.

I have LEFT this FORUM forever........... Good Bye............!!!!!!

1. Because I don't want people like you to teach me what is right and what is wrong.

2. People like you are IDIOTS and MAD who think that they are HEROs of this FORUM.

3. MODERATORS (like you ) specially in this FORUM has SPECIAL HEADs to think.....

4. SEND that FACEPALM to yourself you s..................b ???? Got IT   

( I am not a person to you dirty words , so am using the dots )


----------



## Piyush (Oct 1, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> ^^
> 
> As I said earlier this FORUM is full of *RETARTED MODERATORS* and *MEMBERS*... f....k with your retarded forum you *IDIOT*.
> 
> ...


c'mon buddy
you've been here since 2004
and you're losing yours just on one issue :/


----------



## Garbage (Oct 1, 2011)

@Tech&ME,

You are leaving too much sh!t to clean up for mods. Just relax. Take a break from Internet. Get some fresh air and then come back. You might find something useful on this forum.

Leaving a forum just because a single thread and a bad day is not sanity IMO.


----------



## Tech&ME (Oct 1, 2011)

Garbage said:


> @Tech&ME,
> 
> You are leaving too much sh!t to clean up for mods. Just relax. Take a break from Internet. Get some fresh air and then come back. You might find something useful on this forum.
> 
> Leaving a forum just because a single thread and a bad day is not sanity IMO.



I was a member of this FORUM since 2004.

I was the one of the FIRST person to be BANNED here by Raaabo himself ( with a long explanation to me )

Raaabo was polite and never showed that as an ADMINISTRATOR he has the power to do whatever he wants.  He just BANNED me to see the reaction on me.

I was unbanned after 3 hours......... !!! ......... that was TRUE judgement.

But I am afraid, some MODERATORS NOW think they KNOW EVERYTHING about this forum and am sorry to say this Moderators are completely wrong.

I was just arguing because USE of ABUSIVE language is supposed to be not allowed in this FORUM , in whatsoever way it is said., as far as I understand.

I am leaving this FORUM because I am Very Very SORRY  

GOODBYE to all of you.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 1, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> I was a member of this FORUM since 2004.


yea...thats fantastic honestly



Tech&ME said:


> I was the one of the FIRST person to be BANNED here by Raaabo himself ( with a long explanation to me )


why were you banned then?just curious..



Tech&ME said:


> Raaabo was polite and never showed that as an ADMINISTRATOR he has the power to do whatever he wants.  He just BANNED me to see the reaction on me.
> I was unbanned after 3 hours......... !!! ......... that was TRUE judgement..


how did you react then?again,...just curious



Tech&ME said:


> But I am afraid, some MODERATORS NOW think they KNOW EVERYTHING about this forum and am sorry to say this Moderators are completely wrong.


now what is there to know about forum?
I mean forum is for discussion and getting and giving help..thats all
there's no rocket science behind it
so every mod is same for me



Tech&ME said:


> I was just arguing because USE of ABUSIVE language is supposed to be not allowed in this FORUM , in whatsoever way it is said., as far as I understand.


now this is confusing to me
what sort of abusive language was used
the words like Idiot/mad....
or there were some other posts which got removed eventually before one could see them?


----------



## ico (Oct 1, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> NOW you are a genius MODERATOR.
> 
> Why can't you BAN him ? OR is there some special rules for JOKER (that RETARDED guy, who is MAD , pagal, calling BJP Morons ???? and talking as if he is Tarun Gogoi ............. WTF ?????????? )
> 
> ...



as a normal member of this forum and with due respect I want to know why should he be banned?

The only thing he did was, he brought out facts in this thread and explained what enclaves and exclaves are. He didn't approve your first post in this thread as it lead to misinformed comments which are typically referred to as *'kneejerk'* comments. (I hope you remember the title which you gave to this thread.) Only thing he told you was to start these kind of political threads in a proper manner from next time. Just saying that you'd be careful from next time would have been enough. Sometimes it is fine to bend isn't it? Or may be if someone corrects you, it hurts your ego?

Moderators know what to do and what not to do. Best way to moderate is using an invisible hammer. It's the most fair way. You don't have to tell any moderator how he should moderate. If you have issues, just PM.

You want to leave this forum? Just sign out and never login again.



Spoiler



*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/9a/Cooch-behar-enclaves-schematisch.png/307px-Cooch-behar-enclaves-schematisch.png

Personally, I have the same doubt as Joker. How are we 'gifting' away land?

The orange spots in Bangladesh will become theirs and the green spots in India will become ours. A more cleanly defined border? Don't you agree? It is for the better good. and the people get the choice where to live in. (still to be negotiated)

(Orange = India, Green = Bangladesh)


----------



## Joker (Oct 1, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> I was a member of this FORUM since 2004.
> 
> I was the one of the FIRST person to be BANNED here by Raaabo himself ( with a long explanation to me )
> 
> ...


Bye..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 1, 2011)

@Tech&Me: You honestly call youself an experinced member who has been here since 2004 ?
IMO , your current reaction is unreasonably childish ad immature, I'm sorry to say. Any person who has been in forums as long as you've would know very well how to get by/react to situations like this maturely rather than saying "Goodbye you sucketh lame forum" like a coward. It just shows that you can't accept that you've made mistake, and is just to childish to live with it/correct it. What nuisance. Much ado about nothing.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 1, 2011)

I guess..now we all know who was wrong and who is right. Locking the thread.


----------



## ico (May 9, 2015)

Since this is in news again, I'm re-opening this thread.

Came across something in Reddit, Dahala Khagrabari - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Funny how BJP was against this then, now went ahead with it. (Only fools will be against this)

*i.imgur.com/gC3s2iq.png


----------

